# bantam and fosko acl bottles from bama



## Dragon0421 (Dec 27, 2011)

Found these havent cleaned them up yet just wondering if anyone knowes anything about them and if they have any value


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 27, 2011)

pic 2


----------



## celerycola (Dec 27, 2011)

Fosko originated with E. Carre' Company in Mobile. Fosko and Carre' Cola were both mentioned in the 1908 President's Home Commission Report on adulterated soft drinks.


----------



## celerycola (Dec 27, 2011)

Fosko was popular in South Alabama and nearby Mississippi and Florida until around WWII. Descendants of the original owners tried to revive the brand about ten years ago and made a few small batches. I may still have a bottle or two around here somewhere. It was a fruit-flavored drink similar to the Budwine I had a chance to taste before it was discontinued.


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 27, 2011)

nice bottles. i like the fosko. it looks like an early acl.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for all the great info on the bottles like the ads and the pics. Just wondering did the fosko taste pretty good. And what do you think the value and the rarety on the bottles are these are the first ones of these that i have seen. Once again thanks for the replys.


----------



## splante (Dec 27, 2011)

I think you have a few good ones, when I go on the gono site and see only one listed for a brand and its rated "C" I think its a very good sign that its towards the scarce and rare side. In my opinion anyway.


----------



## wonkapete (Dec 30, 2011)

There are about about 8 or 10 different Fosko bottles.  The bottle you have is fairly common around Mobile.  It would bring about $10 at the bottle shows around here.

 Fosko's decedents live here in Mobile and, as Dennis said, have tried to bring it back several times over the past few  years.  The problem is distribution.  They can't get a distributor in Mobile.  I have some of the drinks from a few years ago too.  Tasted similar to Cheerwine.  I wrote a thorough history on it a few years for the Soda Spectrum.  Check it out.  

http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=1352666760#!/photo.php?fbid=1333667545742&set=a.1188561078171.2029575.1352666760&type=3&theater


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 20, 2012)

did you dig the acl bottles ?


----------

